# Free Twins gloves at Twinsgear.com



## Twinsgear (May 19, 2004)

Hi guys

We are giving away gloves and shorts if you are willing to answer a few questions!

Check us out at www.twinsgear.com or go straight to the store at www.twinsthaiboxing.com

Thanks
Rachel Polizzi
Marketing


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 19, 2004)

I clicked the link and got to the gloves, but it says nothing about answering questions or how to enter...sorry...


----------



## Marginal (May 21, 2004)

I found a free shorts offer, but the only question I was posed was, "Do you want to spend $100 first?" 'cause that's the only way you qualify for the "free" shorts. 

SW, you enter the contest by emailing: info@twinsthaiboxing.com. Getting on the mailing list enters you.


----------



## Twinsgear (May 24, 2004)

Just email us and we will explain how to receive free gloves and shorts

Info@twinsthaiboxing.com



Thanks

Rob Strong

www.twinsgear.com

Twins gloves on sale for $29.00!


----------

